# Pompano,Redfish,Blackdrum



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

This is from Thursday and Friday. Probably about 3 hours of lines in the water for both days. Got a pretty good black drum and two slot reds and a 10 inch pompano on the first afternoon. Second afternoon as soon as I put lines in i got 4 pomps back to back within a few minutes of each other, then that was the end of that. One 13 incher and the rest where about 17. Got a over slot redfish right after that. Waited another hour and no bites. Went home happy with my first pomp’s of the year and with 2 slots from the day before. And i went east towards pcb to find the bite..


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the report! Way to clean up and catch great fish!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice variety.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you blackened them reds up.....fine eating blackened in a cast iron skillet!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Glad to see some success at last. I'm heading that was soon.
:thumbup:


----------



## Panthers65 (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice catch!

I'll be down next week, fishing about a mile west of the pier. Mind sharing your setup?


----------

